# "Dynamische" Tabellen mit PHP



## Jared566 (25. August 2009)

Hallo, ich habe vor mir meine eigene kleine Homepage zu basteln.
Allerdings will ich links eine Navigation (oder oben) reinbasteln und rechts (bzw. unten) dann den comment-text.
Kann ich das i-wie realisieren OHNE (!!!) frames?
Mit include() und dann die page?


Mit freunldichen Grüßen 
Jared


----------



## Kadauz (26. August 2009)

Schau dir mal div Container an. 
SELFHTML: Navigationshilfen / Suche

Kannst rein mit HTML Bereiche gliedern und anordnen.


----------



## DarkMo (10. September 2009)

Quakenet/#php Tutorial - de - 2-Spalten-Layout

damit hab ich damals angefangen und fands ganz kuhl. allerdings hatten die früher noch nen 3er layout drin, also mit banner oben noch. aber vllt reicht dir das so ja auch *g* hoffe das hilft ein wenig


----------

